# bristol blogger has his blog pulled by wordpress



## strung out (Jan 5, 2010)

presumably after some kind of threat of legal action being threatened

http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/article/691666


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2010)

Bah  - I enjoyed TBB


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2010)

ISPs and web hosts are running scared as the rich cunts and their fat lawyers throw their weight around to silence comment they don't like.

I speak from personal experience here.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 5, 2010)

Just as he posts about the Tory blog based campaign in Bristol East. Odds on it was one of them sent something threatening to Wordpress. He's back up now though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 5, 2010)

It appears to be related to ex-UWE vice chancellor Sir Howard Newby.

http://www.bristol247.com/2010/01/05/bristol-blogger-site-taken-down-over-defamation-claims/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Newby

You will note that 'Sir Howard Newby' and 'Howard Newby' now return no search results on Wordpress.com; there are a small number for (Lady) Sheila Newby.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 5, 2010)

Well how random then. Something from so long ago, I sit corrected.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

if you're particularly interested, you can read the cache of the article here http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:...in-the-uk-and-beyond&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a cache of one of three articles on EcoLogics, not one of the three articles on The Bristol Blogger or the two articles on Sir Howard Newby Watch which (as I understand it) were specified by Liverpool Uni's director of legal services Kevan Ryan in correspondence with WordPress.com.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2010)

My bad - WordPress.com censored four, not three, articles on each of EcoLogics and The Bristol Blogger.

EcoLogics has explained what the four articles on that blog were here:

http://ecologics.wordpress.com/2010/01/07/when-the-exchange-of-knowledge-is-threatened/


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jan 7, 2010)

bristle on same blogsite has some interesting follow ups - also from twitter looks like some digging going on


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2010)

A brief update:

EcoLogics has dug its heels in; a new page has been set up which is devoted to all things Sir Howard Newby, the University of Liverpool's legal eagles, WordPress.com and censorship-related. I'm sure EcoLogics (and The Bristol Blogger) would welcome your support!

As EcoLogics points out, "if any lawyer can contact someone like WordPress and tell them, pretty much at will, to take blogs down, then everybody’s freedom of speech is affected."


----------

